# my new side gate



## trojan62 (May 12, 2011)

hi all,
i thought id post some pictures of my new gate that i made to replace our old one that was falling apart.
its made from 3x1 and 2x2 pine, finished with a dark oak oil paint.
took me about 3 days.
hope you like it

cheers

chris.......


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice gate Chris! All the green plants in the picture makes the place look nice.

Darrin


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

now that's nice...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Interesting use of the double diagonal brace, Chris. I'd love to know down the road, if that makes for a less sag prone gate over the traditional single brace(?).
I love that deep brown stain; very classy!


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Very nice and stain looks great.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Very nice job on the gate and the color is great.


----------



## Fraise (May 19, 2012)

*ledges*

In England those cross pieces are called ledges or ledgers, as in 'brace and ledger gate.' The thing is - and I wondered about posting this because it'll make you fed up - they are the wrong way round on your gate. They have to be high on the lock side and low on the hinge side, so they transport the unsupported weight across to the hinge side. It stops the gate sagging. Sorry to bear bad news. :sad:


----------



## trojan62 (May 12, 2011)

Fraise said:


> In England those cross pieces are called ledges or ledgers, as in 'brace and ledger gate.' The thing is - and I wondered about posting this because it'll make you fed up - they are the wrong way round on your gate. They have to be high on the lock side and low on the hinge side, so they transport the unsupported weight across to the hinge side. It stops the gate sagging. Sorry to bear bad news. :sad:


hi,
yeah i did wonder about this when i bulit the gate, ive seen other gates made the same so i just did the same. the gate came out quite heavy and already sags a bit due to the old post that is just cemented in the gate.
if i can be bothered ill change the braces round, if not ill see how it goes.
thanks for the comment, no problem in pointing out how its supposed to be done.

cheers

chris....


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Beautiful gate! - makes mine look downright awful. Just a thought - have you considered adding a "peep-hole" or a small "inside opening door" in order to see out while still retaining your privacy?


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

trojan62 said:


> hi,
> yeah i did wonder about this when i bulit the gate, ive seen other gates made the same so i just did the same. the gate came out quite heavy and already sags a bit due to the old post that is just cemented in the gate.
> if i can be bothered ill change the braces round, if not ill see how it goes.
> thanks for the comment, no problem in pointing out how its supposed to be done.
> ...


Chris the braces may be the wrong way around but it is still a nice gate so I copied the images for my images folder, if it sags too much then leave the braces that are there in place where they are and just put a new pair over the top that are in the correct direction, you can do a "halving joint" to set the new ones into the old ones and you could use a small circular saw to do the halving cut into the existing braces without taking them off the gate, before you fit them then take the gate down and cramp it back up to being square again and then attach two more braces, it will give you a set of "X" braces but that doesn't look bad and it will be an easier way to lift the gate, anyway it is still a nice gate. NGM


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Very nice and I like the color


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Awesome! Love the color too!!


----------



## Fraise (May 19, 2012)

You're welcome. I realise now you are in the UK. I made loads of these for a house I renovated in France... Made me expert in a subject I'd never expected!


----------



## Fraise (May 19, 2012)

Quote:
Originally Posted by trojan62 
hi,
yeah i did wonder about this when i bulit the gate, ive seen other gates made the same so i just did the same. the gate came out quite heavy and already sags a bit due to the old post that is just cemented in the gate.
if i can be bothered ill change the braces round, if not ill see how it goes.
thanks for the comment, no problem in pointing out how its supposed to be done.

cheers

chris....
Chris the braces may be the wrong way around but it is still a nice gate so I copied the images for my images folder, if it sags too much then leave the braces that are there in place where they are and just put a new pair over the top that are in the correct direction, you can do a "halving joint" to set the new ones into the old ones and you could use a small circular saw to do the halving cut into the existing braces without taking them off the gate, before you fit them then take the gate down and cramp it back up to being square again and then attach two more braces, it will give you a set of "X" braces but that doesn't look bad and it will be an easier way to lift the gate, anyway it is still a nice gate. NGM


...........................
!!!!Now that's a good idea!


----------



## trojan62 (May 12, 2011)

Hi folks,
Thanks for all the comments and info about my gate. Could I ask exactly how does the bracing done the other way stop the sagging. The post that is on the hinge side is an old post concreted into the ground and not attached to anything else. This seems to make it sag a little.

Cheers
Chris.......


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

trojan62 said:


> Hi folks,
> Thanks for all the comments and info about my gate. Could I ask exactly how does the bracing done the other way stop the sagging. The post that is on the hinge side is an old post concreted into the ground and not attached to anything else. This seems to make it sag a little.
> 
> Cheers
> Chris.......


Chris,

seems like we are talking about two different types of sagging here. The cross braces are to keep the gate itself square. Over time, the weight of the timber will pull down the side that opens - the side that is hinged is attached to the post and can't move down, so it is the opposite that moves downward, pulling the gate itself out of square. The bracing is supposed to go from the hinged side upwards to the opening side to provide support against this type of sagging.

The other type you have just mentioned is where the post the gate is bolted to is pulled out of vertical by the weight of the gate. This has a similar end result, but in this case both the gate and the post are moving. There is a variation of this where the hinges become loose or strained at the top. The clue to pick this up is to look at the gap between the gate and the post on the hinge side, and see if it stays the same width all the way to the top. If you are worried about the post moving off vertical, then you may want to consider bracing the post by attaching it to the wall/fence.

hope this helps,

Darryl


----------



## Stan Richardson (May 23, 2013)

That is very nice Chris!


----------

